# Let's see your 2011 invites



## MissMandy

I like it  Cool idea with the tickets too. I give out prizes for most creative costume, best couple's costume and best costume of the night. I love sending out invites, but 98% of the people I invite are on facebook lol. So I just make up an invite on there. It's more convenient communicating with everyone in one place.


----------



## thinkhalloween

WOW that is an awesome invite.... did you do the graphics yourself? came out great!


----------



## MHooch

Great looking invite!! That ticket idea is fabulous...I am going to steal that idea for sure...have a drawing for a "door prize". Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

We do more of a neighborhood family gathering, and will most likely re-use our rather ordinary ones from last year...


----------



## NOWHINING

I know what my theme is this year, which is a witches theme, but i am at the moment is pretty dang clueless about how I want to do the invite. I have not come up with the idea yet at all.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Wow obcessedwithit, your invites really look good! They sort of have a vintage movie poster feel. The tickets carry the theme through nicely. Ae you going to carry that out theme in your decor? What are you planning?


----------



## ter_ran

*Cool invites obcessed! I have only made a few invites in the past that I have no idea where they are these days.. But I am taking notes for future reference! *


----------



## MissMandy

NOWHINING said:


> I know what my theme is this year, which is a witches theme, but i am at the moment is pretty dang clueless about how I want to do the invite. I have not come up with the idea yet at all.


It would be so cool if you used those little plastic couldron cup pails (like the pumpkin ones that you can put a few pieces of candy in). And then print out the invites in an apothecary jar style, roll them up and stick em in the couldrons with some candy corn or something. Maybe tie some raffia around each couldron to dress em up a bit.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

:We bought those Martha Stewart invites from HSN a few months ago. We got them for 5.00 each when they were reg 24.99 each, The one with the finger,and the Vanpire one. Looks cute esp for the great price on clearence


----------



## Shadowbat

This year Im doing something more basic and plan on printing them out on parchment paper.


----------



## MissMandy

That sounds interesting Shadowbat. You'll have to post a pic of those when you do them


----------



## Tumblindice




----------



## offmymeds

Those are great invites everyone! Love the creepshow!! 

Missmandy that is a great idea on the little cauldrons. They also make those rubber witches fingers. You could write down a little spell and attach it to those.

I'm having a pirate party and i really need ideas for the invite other than maps or maps in bottles. I was leaning towards little booty bags with jewels and coins in them and putting the info on small pieces of paper and gluing it to the back of some of the coins.....just not sure how that's going to work? Any ideas???

Tumbling, i soooo want to come to your party!!!


----------



## MissMandy

offmymeds said:


> Those are great invites everyone! Love the creepshow!!
> 
> Missmandy that is a great idea on the little cauldrons. They also make those rubber witches fingers. You could write down a little spell and attach it to those.
> 
> I'm having a pirate party and i really need ideas for the invite other than maps or maps in bottles. I was leaning towards little booty bags with jewels and coins in them and putting the info on small pieces of paper and gluing it to the back of some of the coins.....just not sure how that's going to work? Any ideas???
> 
> Tumbling, i soooo want to come to your party!!!


I really like that idea. Just not sure how you'd glue all the info to the coins? Maybe just have a rolled up pieces of paper in the bag with all the party info. Can burn the edges of the paper too. Or maybe use little treasure chests . And instead of plastic coins, get those chocolate coins!


----------



## offmymeds

I was thinking of putting the date on one coin, the address on one, BYOB on another...etc, with the idea they would have to kind of put all the coins together to get all the info. I was going to print it off and just use hot glue to attach.


----------



## MissMandy

Hmm that might just work. I like that idea. Make em work for the info! lol


----------



## AndiKay

I would suggest just using double-stick tape. If you are just going to put small strips of info on the coins, that should work well. Another suggestion would be carpet tape - that stuff has mega tack and is double-sided.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

These are all really cool ideas. I'd like to see all the final products when the projects are completed. I'm hoping to do cards this year and some of these ideas are also great for cards too.


----------



## obcessedwithit

Great ideas everyone for invites I love the coin idea, just may have to borrow that one one year..................keep 'em coming.


----------



## Shadowbat

MissMandy said:


> That sounds interesting Shadowbat. You'll have to post a pic of those when you do them



Actually, the invite is 3 pages. I printed them out on orange printing paper and put them in a black envelope. I then syamped a pumpkin on the envelope with some silver paint.


----------



## selinamb

I am still not pleased with my invitations thus far for 2011, so i'm scrapping these three that won't be making it past the design phase. I will probably just use one of these as a save the date since I like sending little parcels with items in them for my invites. 

In any case, my fickle indecision is your gain. Anyone can feel free to use these if you like. If you want me to make blank ones and upload I will. I guess envision these being printed on parchment or some other gothy paper.


----------



## selinamb

I have no idea why they attached so small. I'll reupload them later on tonight.


----------



## selinamb

Click the image to go to the free download page.


----------



## GiggleFairy

UnOrthodOx said:


> We do more of a neighborhood family gathering, and will most likely re-use our rather ordinary ones from last year...



I love that idea. Last year my neighbors from 5 different houses migrated to mine when I was decorating. If it wasn't for their help, I honestly don't think I could have gotten it all done. Scratch that - I KNOW I couldn't have gotten it all done. And boy did we have a fabulous time! Moms, dads, toddlers, tweens and teens - all of us laughing, working and having a great time. I think I'm going to steal your idea and make it an annual thing and furnish some munchies. Lord knows I can't handle all of the work myself!

I love everyone's idea and creations and I'm so excited about working on my invites. I actually read the invite threads for 2009 and up this past week, so I'm super excited to see the 2011 thread in the works. obcessedwithit, Creep Show is an all-time favorite movie of mine. Your invite and ticket are fa-boo-lous! 

I'm having my first ever Witch's Tea Party for my adult friends (no Warlock's allowed) and my daughter's annual Monster Ball. I've been scouring invites and ideas, but haven't settled on anything as of yet. Since these are fairly small events (10-20 people) I want to have a boxed invite or something substantial or keepsake-ish. NOWHINING, I've saved several photos of "witchy" themed invites as inspiration for my Witch's Tea party. I'll be glad to share ideas with you. You may find something you can work with as well.

selinamb, I do like the looks of all three of your invitations. The pictures are great. But I understand that you want to keep going until you find one that makes you smile.

Since my second surgery on June 7th I am doing much, much better. On Tuesday I began walking with the help of my walker as I can't support my weight on my right leg yet, but walking nonetheless. I'll be hitting Hobby Lobby, Michael's, The Dollar Tree, etc. REAL SOON! And not a minute too soon! Halloween isn't getting any further away after all.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows

selinamb said:


>


Thanks for posting these


----------



## Si-cotik

Okay...you people who are handy with Photoshop (or Gimp which I also have...seeing as it was free!) will need to make tutorials on how you make your lovely invites. Or at least the jyst of it....I'm new to it all and really don't want to screw something up. I tried teaching myself but I'm extrememly lost...sigh. How pitiful!


----------



## ShannoninPa

Since we are going with the murders in the deep south theme, I was going to print out a picture of a plantation with some specks of blood and maybe some spanish moss attached. 
Invitation would go something like

"There are some strange goings on here at the Plantation and we are requesting your presence...

any ideas are welcome


----------



## obcessedwithit

Thegardenofshadows said:


> Thanks for posting these


I love the bat invite....................


----------



## selinamb

I'm glad you guys like the invites.  Feel free to use them however you like. I included a blank template in all of the zip files. You can either insert them in to your favorite image-editor or word program and make it be "behind text."

As for how to do it... I hate to sound unhelpful, but Photoshop has such an extreme learning curve that I wouldn't know where to begin! Unfortunately I have never worked with GIMP, so I'm no help there. 

I'd suggest maybe doing a "GIMP Tutorial Basics" search?

Good Luck!


----------



## OMGDan

Love the Creepshow invite idea. The poster looks so good i'm gonna play with re-designing it myself, and i realized i've never seen Creepshow, so downloaded it and gonna watch it now.


----------



## toddsdarlin

*2009 Invite*

I know this is not a 2011 invite (it is coming). This was our 2009 invite. Sweeney Todd was our theme.


----------



## selinamb

I've got another invitation I'm not using. Formatted as a PDF where the invitations are already set up with fully editable text.



Download it free here.


----------



## toddsdarlin

I know this is not a 2011 invite (it is coming) but thought I would share it here in a current thread to help give others an idea for this year. This was out 2010 invite. The Wild West was our theme.


----------



## pandora

Selinamb - you're very talented! You're work reminds me of Johnny Love's work and that's definitely a compliment!!


----------



## selinamb

I'm very flattered! I have no idea who Johnny Love is, but Google will rectify that shortly!

Thanks!


----------



## pandora

Here's a shortcut to his potion labels and etc.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lovemanor/sets/72157602788222231/

But check out his main site too - very cool!


----------



## Mr.Fright

Here are my invintation and entrance card.

There is also a main tekst included but since that is written in Dutch i did not include it here at the forum


----------



## selinamb

Those labels are awesome!!


----------



## offmymeds

toddsdarlin..........loved your Wild West invite! Can't wait to see your 2011 ones!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Tumblindice said:


>


Very cool flyer, love the zombie backdrop.


----------



## pandora

Tumblindice said:


>


Ah! I missed this before - that is really cool TD!!! I love that! Now I know who to go to for help ;-)


----------



## Mz Skull

Here's my VooDoo invite...still need something on the top of the box though....can't think of anything creative:


----------



## Mz Skull

The scroll reads: In the murky swamplands of Greensfork township lies unforeseen evil. For hundreds of yrs. residents of south eastern Randoph County have feared for their lives. They have been haunted by a late VooDoo Queen that met an untimely & horrifying death. Fleeing from the evil spirits she conjured up in the french quarter, she befriended the Brumley family. Unbeknownst to them, they had brought evil into their lives that would roam the land for generations. IT IS TIME---WE MUST END IT NOW!!!! You have been summoned by the high priestess & her apprentice to help perforn the ancient ritual of cleansing. Steeped in deep tradititon you must follow these instructions or forever be damned. Meet @ the grave of the queen....(Our address)...Ritual performed on Oct. 22, 2011 anniversary date of her death...7:00 pm time of her demise....Hide your identity from the spirits to avoid attachment to your soul forever..bring a drinking potion of your liking to toast to the success of ridding evil from our land !!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Mz Skull, how large is the box? Brainstorming for something on the top. Some kind of pin would be cool. Like the pin you poke the doll with. Great job on the invite!


----------



## RunawayOctober

Mz, maybe a wax seal for the top of the box? There's a few tutorials out there for how to make your own wax stamps. A red wax would go well with your color theme in/on the boxes.


----------



## Mz Skull

The box is 5 1/2" X 4 1/4" and 2 " deep...it's black cardstock folded into a box . It's super easy and cheap !!! ....The scroll that is on the doll is secured with a big pin plus I have another smaller pin stuck in them @ one place or another....
Runaway...I like the wax idea...I'll have to look into that!!!


----------



## RunawayOctober

Here's my Save the Date for this year. I'm just going to Email and Facebook this one. The real invite will be mailed or delivered later. (I'm pretty sure I'm going to steal and blend the Ouija board invites previously showcased. ;D )


----------



## Stochey

Do any of you guys happen to have a really cool Vampire invite or image somewhere? I just want to make a Save the Date but I cannot find anything I like! 

No cartoony or anime or mostly naked stuff... has the be dark... can be gory... 

I would just really like to do something that not everyone has seen before... 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Haunting in AZ

*Vampire invite*

Stochey below are some pics of the invite I used last year for my vampire themed party. I went for more of a sophisticated vampire theme. I had purchased a black card kit from Michael's and then printed the details on red card stock and cut them out. I then used a decorative punch/embosser for the corners to give them a more decorative look and then used a glue stick to attache them to the card. You should search around on this forum in the other invite sections because there are some very creative ideas on here. One I've seen someone attached the invite on a stake. If you want to create something from scratch with graphic backgrounds I would just do a Google search for vampire graphics, I found a ton last year. I must enjoy the classics because this year I decided to go with a zombie theme.


----------



## Haunting in AZ

*Vampire invite*

Since you can't read the wording in the pics I included it below:

The 2nd Annual Halloween Costume Party
At
Skeleton Manor
Hosted by:
Michelle and Patrick Fisher
Street Address
City, AZ 85308
Saturday
October 30, 2010
Door will be unchained at Sunset (7 PM) and the party goes on until the last immortal leaves.
Be forewarned that embarrassing disguises will be on hand for those who choose to come without one. It„s a costume party, so be someone or something other than yourself and have some fun! Costume contest will consist of the following categories: Scariest costume, Funniest costume and Most creative
Children and Teen Demon Spawn are welcome at the party Extra mortals are always welcome, just let us know so we can assure they are turned before the event.
There will be finger foods and rancid cuisine, but if you have a special gruesome dish you„d like to bring or a favorite blood type to drink, please do so. In addition, there will be sodas, juices, bottled water and A-negative for everyone. Please make sure you have a designated bat operator if you will be enjoying the “spirits”.
Please try to Rsvp by October 27th so that we have a good idea of how many undead will be attending. For questions or to Rsvp, the best way is to conjure us in the Spirit world, however you can also email Michelle at:[email protected]
Or you can call at 555-555-5555
Happy Halloween!​


----------



## Haunting in AZ

This year I am going to go with a Zombie theme and I noticed last year that I had more people RSVP through my Facebook event page so I wanted to create something to set the mood for people who won't receive a paper invite. I saw someone else post a video so I did some searching and tweaking to some zombie clips I found online and the result so far is my video below. Now I just have to get my paper invite figured out and will probably go with a "How to survive a zombie apocalypse" theme to it.


----------



## Mr. Hyde

Pure genius! Might have to borrow that one from you if that's ok?


----------



## Haunting in AZ

I definitely don't mind, this was my first attempt at doing something like this and I really enjoyed it. I can even change the wording at the end to whatever you would like and post to Youtube for you, just let me know.


----------



## toddsdarlin

Thank you! It looks so much better in real. We then tied the invites with Bandana's and a 'Mysterious Cowboy' delivered them to the local invites. Hope to have the 2011 posted this weekend


----------



## walk7856

Here's mine. Sleepy Hollow themed... they will be printed on parchment and tea stained before handed out...


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Some really impressive invitations. RunawayOctober, I think I may have let out a little "eep" when I saw your "Save the Date." That's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## BillyBones

I love them, I'm still working on ours sigh.


----------



## toddsdarlin

Here is our Halloween invite for this year. Our theme is Pirates! We are going to tie the invite with twine, put them in frosted wine ('Rum') bottles with sand, cork them and deliver them to everyone's door.


----------



## star_girl_mag

Just finished this, will be adding a link to the event page later. This won't go out until mid September.


----------



## star_girl_mag

Haunting in AZ I LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS! I really like your music too. I want to do this theme one year just so I can use the cheesy music from the original "Dawn of The Dead."


----------



## Vince

First post!!

"Save the day" reminder is a great idea, so we decided to do that.

Just sent this out as an email attachment so our guests save the day for the party. I tried to include creepy hidden things that aren't too obvious for the keen guests, but still make it creepy to intrigue others with just a glance. We plan on writing creepy things in invisible ink on the actual physical invitations when we make them.








Click the link for the high quality image.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21919519/SaveTheDate2011.png









BTW, my girlfriend wants me to make the invitations a little less creepy but I disagree lol


----------



## Halloween Scream

I made these last year for our Save-The-Date. They're made from little wooden tombstones that I bought at Michaels for $0.15 each then sanded & painted. I put a magnet on the back so people could put them up on their refrigerators. This year's Save-The-Dates aren't quite so involved, but next year I plan on going all out.


----------



## Halloween Scream

I made these last year for our Save-The-Date. They're made from little wooden tombstones that I bought at Michaels for $0.15 each then sanded & painted. I put a magnet on the back so people could put them up on their refrigerators. This year's Save-The-Dates aren't quite so involved, but next year I plan on going all out. 

View attachment 83818


----------



## toddsdarlin

These look really good and what a great idea!


----------



## kmb123

So here's my video invite...I'm a bit worried that folks won't get the fact that it really is meant to be a Halloween party. My husband is turning 40 so I'm trying to figure out how to incorporate that into the party. The invite is long, but I'm hoping people will have the patience to sit though the whole thing to get the joke.

Lemme know your thoughts...I really have pretty tough skin so all constructive criticism is welcomed....................................I think!


----------



## Halloween Princess

My invite is still in the brainstorming stage. I am envisioning a flyer style but don't have computer graphic skills.


----------



## Whispers in the Park

Love all the invites everyone...

Vince, don't you dare make the invite any less creepy. I love it!

Still working on my actual invite for this year but here is the Save the Date I sent out about a month ago..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LelNy1dXxXw


----------



## Si-cotik

Vince said:


> First post!!
> 
> "Save the day" reminder is a great idea, so we decided to do that.
> 
> Just sent this out as an email attachment so our guests save the day for the party. I tried to include creepy hidden things that aren't too obvious for the keen guests, but still make it creepy to intrigue others with just a glance. We plan on writing creepy things in invisible ink on the actual physical invitations when we make them.
> View attachment 83809
> 
> 
> Click the link for the high quality image.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21919519/SaveTheDate2011.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, my girlfriend wants me to make the invitations a little less creepy but I disagree lol


d

These are Creepy awesome!!!!!! I say don't change it...lol


----------



## kmb123

Whispers in the Park said:


> Vince, don't you dare make the invite any less creepy. I love it!


Ditto!!!


----------



## Vince

Si-cotik said:


> d
> 
> These are Creepy awesome!!!!!! I say don't change it...lol




Thanks for all the nice comments. Unless you really inspect it you'll miss the hidden devil spelled in red, the two bible verses, my name and my girlfriend's... adds to creepiness if you look up the bible verses


----------



## seelie8504

RunawayOctober said:


> Here's my Save the Date for this year. I'm just going to Email and Facebook this one. The real invite will be mailed or delivered later. (I'm pretty sure I'm going to steal and blend the Ouija board invites previously showcased. ;D )


Those are absolutely fantastic! I love it!


----------



## seelie8504

In the Witches Tea Party thread, someone mentioned something about an invitation using tea bags and glitter...I like that idea for my small witches tea party that I am going to have. I need some ideas on what I should put on the little label that I will attach to the tea bag. I am never good with the wording part for the invitations! I am good at finding fonts and the design part, but it's always so hard to come up with something good for the wording!


----------



## Haunting in AZ

kmb123 said:


> So here's my video invite...I'm a bit worried that folks won't get the fact that it really is meant to be a Halloween party. My husband is turning 40 so I'm trying to figure out how to incorporate that into the party. The invite is long, but I'm hoping people will have the patience to sit though the whole thing to get the joke.
> 
> Lemme know your thoughts...I really have pretty tough skin so all constructive criticism is welcomed....................................I think!


I think you did a very good job with this!  You have just the right amount of creep factor with this being a Birthday/Halloween party. It is a long video but you switch it up enough to keep people interested. The only thing I would change is maybe have the timing on the text a little closer together. I know it's hard finding that happy medium because you don't want to have it too fast for the slower readers and you don't want it too slow for those who read very quickly. 

I should know this but which movie is the creepy little girl from?


----------



## tinafromidaho

Selinamb, thank you so much for that template!!!!!!! It was so easy to use, I put in my own little poem and tweaked the costume suggestion at the end. I was so unsure about how to have a background color, do you print it that way, do you buy colored paper, do you tea stain it. Also I wasn't even sure how to go 
about putting a graphic in it. I think I'm gonna have to ask my husband for a new computer for Christmas so I can put some new cool software on it. Ours is 
so full right now it's barely able to function. Again thank you so much.


----------



## chestermolester

here are my invites this year
i completely stole the idea off a website 
daunting task when i have to create around 40 of them
can't imagine if 40 couples actually show up
i still need to create about 10 mailing invites due to these being very pricey if i mail them
speciman jars i got online
babies are from made from wilton cake toppers
and the boxes i got are suppose to be for wedding favours lol


----------



## star_girl_mag

Haunting in AZ said:


> I think you did a very good job with this!  You have just the right amount of creep factor with this being a Birthday/Halloween party. It is a long video but you switch it up enough to keep people interested. The only thing I would change is maybe have the timing on the text a little closer together. I know it's hard finding that happy medium because you don't want to have it too fast for the slower readers and you don't want it too slow for those who read very quickly.
> 
> I should know this but which movie is the creepy little girl from?


Agreed, VERY good editing. My suggestion is this... I don't understand the connection between the doomsday clips and the ghoulish stuff... the second half makes more sense to me than the first half and leans more to the Halloween side you were going for. What if you used the first half with the same music to show "good ghost" clips and people reaching to the "other side" then the second half would be like what happens when it all goes wrong and some ghosts are unfriendly? Just a thought cause even though you did such a good job editing, I really don't get it. Best of luck! I have a bunch of editing to do to mine too cause apparently some of my clips are "too obvious" and it's hard to tell that it's an invitation. LOL!


----------



## kmb123

Haunting in AZ said:


> I think you did a very good job with this!  You have just the right amount of creep factor with this being a Birthday/Halloween party. It is a long video but you switch it up enough to keep people interested. The only thing I would change is maybe have the timing on the text a little closer together. I know it's hard finding that happy medium because you don't want to have it too fast for the slower readers and you don't want it too slow for those who read very quickly.
> 
> I should know this but which movie is the creepy little girl from?


Thanks for your kind words! I also felt that the text read too slow, but when I shortened it up it jacked up the timing of the music. I tried it both ways and ended up deciding that the impact of the music at the right times was more important than the shortening of the text. I may go back and play with it again now that you mention it. It's so nice to get honest feedback from someone with a fresh eye. Thanks!

The creepy girl is from The Amityville Horror (2005). 



star_girl_mag said:


> Agreed, VERY good editing. My suggestion is this... I don't understand the connection between the doomsday clips and the ghoulish stuff... the second half makes more sense to me than the first half and leans more to the Halloween side you were going for. What if you used the first half with the same music to show "good ghost" clips and people reaching to the "other side" then the second half would be like what happens when it all goes wrong and some ghosts are unfriendly? Just a thought cause even though you did such a good job editing, I really don't get it. Best of luck! I have a bunch of editing to do to mine too cause apparently some of my clips are "too obvious" and it's hard to tell that it's an invitation. LOL!


Thanks for your appreciation of the editiing. It takes so much longer and is much more tedious than I first thought it would be. 

The whole doomsday thing is supposed to be poking fun at the fact that my husband is turning 40. He is quite traumatized by this fact and most of our friends know this, so I figured they would find it funny. The fact that you are confused by it bothers me, because that was my concern from the beginning. How to tie in a 40th birthday party with our Halloween party. I plan on sending it out in a couple of weeks, and am debating on scratching the whole thing and starting over, or just crossing my fingers that our friends will get it.


----------



## star_girl_mag

Perhaps, since I don't know your situation, that's why I don't get it. I wouldn't worry too much. 

DON'T scrap it! I know what a pain it is the get editing right. Here's my suggestion to help tie it in using text, "An event of epic proportions... will change one mans life forever... You are invited... to an event so terrifying... you'll never be able to sleep again. *footage of creepy girl and all that other stuff* This Halloween... Eric... turns...40!" *footage of creepy girl getting pulled under* then the same text. I don't know if that will help tie it in any for you. Good luck!


----------



## daretoscare

We had to change our theme up midstream- were originally planning on a pirate haunt, but due to time and financial constraints, it has to be put off until next year (need much more time to finish off the props!!). We are going with a Happy Hallow-Days theme... kind of a Halloween meets Christmas in a spooky sort of way. Just came up with the invite wording last night... any thoughts?

Twas the night before Halloween, and all through the house
Every creature was stirring, yes- even the mouse.
The jack o'lanterns were placed by the chimney with care,
In hopes that ghosts and goblins soon would be there.

Your Ghost Hosts kindly request your presence for a festive celebration quite like no other. Wear your best costume finery and join us as we celebrate the Hallow-day season at Anderson Manor. 

When: October 1, 2011
Where: Anderson Manor (xxxxx our address)
Time: 7:30pm (Your Ghost Hosts kindly request no early arrivals- Hallow-Day magic takes time to create. Broom parking will be available). 

Please RSVP xxx-xxxx to ensure your seat at the Hallow-Day table will be reserved.


----------



## greaseballs80

Here's my Save the Date card, working on my invites as well.


----------



## kmb123

daretoscare said:


> We had to change our theme up midstream- were originally planning on a pirate haunt, but due to time and financial constraints, it has to be put off until next year (need much more time to finish off the props!!). We are going with a Happy Hallow-Days theme... kind of a Halloween meets Christmas in a spooky sort of way. Just came up with the invite wording last night... any thoughts?
> 
> Twas the night before Halloween, and all through the house
> Every creature was stirring, yes- even the mouse.
> The jack o'lanterns were placed by the chimney with care,
> In hopes that ghosts and goblins soon would be there.
> 
> Your Ghost Hosts kindly request your presence for a festive celebration quite like no other. Wear your best costume finery and join us as we celebrate the Hallow-day season at Anderson Manor.
> 
> When: October 1, 2011
> Where: Anderson Manor (xxxxx our address)
> Time: 7:30pm (Your Ghost Hosts kindly request no early arrivals- Hallow-Day magic takes time to create. Broom parking will be available).
> 
> Please RSVP xxx-xxxx to ensure your seat at the Hallow-Day table will be reserved.


LOVE this! I wouldn't change a thing! 

And just my two cents, I think this theme is actually much more creative than pirates. Not that the pirate theme isn't awesome, I just think this is much more original and I'm assuming allows for lots of decorations to preform double duty. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## AndiKay

daretoscare said:


> We had to change our theme up midstream- were originally planning on a pirate haunt, but due to time and financial constraints, it has to be put off until next year (need much more time to finish off the props!!). We are going with a Happy Hallow-Days theme... kind of a Halloween meets Christmas in a spooky sort of way. Just came up with the invite wording last night... any thoughts?
> 
> Twas the night before Halloween, and all through the house
> Every creature was stirring, yes- even the mouse.
> The jack o'lanterns were placed by the chimney with care,
> In hopes that ghosts and goblins soon would be there.
> 
> Your Ghost Hosts kindly request your presence for a festive celebration quite like no other. Wear your best costume finery and join us as we celebrate the Hallow-day season at Anderson Manor.
> 
> When: October 1, 2011
> Where: Anderson Manor (xxxxx our address)
> Time: 7:30pm (Your Ghost Hosts kindly request no early arrivals- Hallow-Day magic takes time to create. Broom parking will be available).
> 
> Please RSVP xxx-xxxx to ensure your seat at the Hallow-Day table will be reserved.


I like it! The only thing I would maybe suggest is changing "jack o'lanterns" to "trick or treat bags" as they are similar to stockings. =)
Combining Halloween and Christmas is a fabulous idea!


----------



## Whistlepig

We decided to do a video 'Save The Date' this year, so it's not our invitation yet. We'll probably get those sent out in a week or two.

http://jamesharris.posterous.com/harris-halloween-haunt-2011

Hope everyone likes it. I'd love to get some feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## offmymeds

OMG Whistlepig, that was awesome!! What fun!


----------



## kmb123

Great video Whistlepig! Looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## Buzzard

I've finished designing our 2011 party invitations. I wanted to do something different, but I also wanted to be able to send them via standard mail. I created them in a program that won't let me save the images as jpegs, so I basically created screen shots & pasted them into Microsoft Paint to save them as jpegs (crazy way of getting them into a format that I could attach to this post). The font prints out much clearer than what you see. They are die-cut ghost invites (front & back images shown). I also created a second insert with more details about the party. Both pieces will go into a black envelope & I'll put the mailing labels on the front of the envelopes. I got the "Holy Sheet" wording idea from someone on this forum. I thought it was funny.  Let me know what you think!


----------



## Buzzard

Awesome Whistlepig! I think you covered ALL of the greats from the 80's.


----------



## Tippy

I would love to do a video invitation but I cannot figure out how to do it. :-( You are very talented!


----------



## Addicted2Boo

Here is my Voodoo on the Bayou video invite
http://youtu.be/YnfWtTCO294
Very excited!!


----------



## SkellyCat

Ooooo! Verrry niiiice Addicted2Boo!!! You did a great job!


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear

I need to step my game up!


----------



## Decoration Diva

I need to step up my game too! These are incredible! I had a tough time trying to figure out what to do for our Egyptian themed party. I always send something in the mail and I kept going back and forth as to what to do. I finally settled on a scroll, wrapped up in a mummy's hand, hidden inside of a pyramid. I'm sending them in 4"x4" boxes as if they are coming from the Museum of Egypt. It took a while to make the pyramids, but now that all 77 are done, I am happy with the result.


----------



## Tannasgach

^They look really great Diva! a lot of work but they came out fantastic!


----------



## rosella_au

Diva- those invites looks fantastic! Must have been lots of work, but a great idea and effect. Storing that idea in my "memory bank"


----------



## jakiedoodle

Wow!!! LOVE those invitations. The scrolls, mummy hands and pyramids are so creative. Myself....it's my 1st year having a party and while I AM usually semi-creative, I opted for Evite. A lot of the people I'm inviting are online a LOT. I definitely want to come up with something more creative next year though. Hats off to you for all of your hard work and time spent.


----------



## AmyNC

I am still trying to think of something cool for this years invites. I made these last year and then hand delivered them. I just find it so much more personal and it makes it hard for them to say they can not attend when your all up in their faces....haha


----------



## llondra

Here's the "Save the Date" video for this year's Pirate Murder Mystery.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsKGwwNC6t4


----------



## badgirl

Ha! I must be tired.
I just saw your avatar Rosella and thought that was your invitation! Cute doggy.


----------



## davidsdesire

buzzard, love your invites! clever and simple...they would be perfect for our co-worker party. 

I am so impressed with the zombie video one as well but I tend to go for silly over gory. 

Great job, you guys.


----------



## Buzzard

Thanks davidsdesire! I was beginning to think that my invitations were CRAP!  They really do look a lot better die-cut & finished. I'm happy with them, even though they are much simpler than some I've seen here.


----------



## Wolfbeard

Here is the invitation for our 2011 Boo Bash at our home. This year's theme is a Haunted Luau and Beach Party. The invitation is just a couple of pictures off the internet pasted together with MS Paint. 









Eric


----------



## Twohazy

Here is our invitations for this year. We're so looking forward to the party!!


----------



## foxall

Went a little lazy this year. Usually I print and cut out all my invitations, but this year I'm going to have someone like Vistaprint do the printing.

Superhero/Villain theme this year. I made two versions with little comic strips. I found the strips online and edited the talk bubbles. The back will have all the details printed. I'm thinking of jazzing them up a little with a ribbon, or some fancy envelopes. Not sure yet, but they feel a little plain right now.

Here's the back:








Version 1:








Version 2:


----------



## dixiemama

We are doing a creepy Carnival theme here is our invitation, all guests must have one to enter (if they want to be part of the game and prize). They are similar to your idea so that is cool!!


----------



## witchymom

these are for my daughters 13th birthday/ halloween party


----------



## greaseballs80

Here's a pic of my invitation for this year


----------



## EvilAltar

wow - and I thought starting to plan my party in September was early, but this thread was started in May. You guys are hardcore. I love Halloween, and I look forward to my party every year.

So the theme of my party is the "Altar of Evil." I have a whole back story about an evil curse and the dead rising to take over the World. The curse can't be stopped, only delayed for one year and the only way to delay the curse is to party all night at the source of the dark magic (the witches Altar of Evil.)

Last Year:
I sent out "Notes for Help" begging people to help break the curse and save the World for another year. They were printed on tea-stained parchment and I scorched the ends with a torch. They actually came out really well. The method of protection from the curse was to disguise your identity during the party. If the witchdoctor caught you without a disguise, you were turned into a familiar for the night (you had to wear a provided toad mask.)

This Year:
I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet, but I think I like the idea of sending an item that also serves as a keepsake after the party. A lot of people saved the invites from last year because they looked cool (and I put a serious amount of work into them.) This year I was thinking of a totem of protection. Something organic, made with woven sticks or twigs or something. Maybe attach some feathers. I kinda have something like a dream-catcher in mind, but shaped like an Egyptian ankh. I like incorporating symbolism and mythology from lots of cultures in my displays. Any advice or other sample projects would be greatly appreciated since it seems I'm starting 5 months too late.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I was doing a zombie themed party and have awesome invitations, but due to other things going on had to switch it. Here is my Carnival Invite. I will post pics of it all put together. This is going to be rolled up in a scroll. I printed it out through Vistaprint and the color is amazing


----------



## Jenmonty

Obcessedwithit- Love the ticket idea..was going to do something along the same lines, only I was going to add a tea bag with the guests name on the little cardboard string hanger (We're doing an Alice in Underland theme) for them to put it into the tea pot upon arrival..My conundrum is do I send a tea bag to each individual person, or one to a couple? What about the invitees who are bringing other guests? Wondering how your system works? Thanks!


----------



## dixiemama

I can't believe some of these invites! OMG I have to kick up my game next year! I email all of mine so I don't have the luxary of "texture" or trinkets but I LOVE the idea! I will be picking the brains of some of these other carnival party ideas, i'm struggling a little on the games. Send me your ideas for games please! We did test your fate and reaper last year so I want to change it up a bit this time.  Thanks!


----------



## rosella_au

badgirl said:


> Ha! I must be tired.
> I just saw your avatar Rosella and thought that was your invitation! Cute doggy.


Delayed but thanks- she is mummys princess 

EHL- those invites look amazing, you did a great job



Jenmonty said:


> Obcessedwithit- Love the ticket idea..was going to do something along the same lines, only I was going to add a tea bag with the guests name on the little cardboard string hanger (We're doing an Alice in Underland theme) for them to put it into the tea pot upon arrival..My conundrum is do I send a tea bag to each individual person, or one to a couple? What about the invitees who are bringing other guests? Wondering how your system works? Thanks!


IMO one teabag per couple would be enough, unless the teabag in the pot is being used as a door prize, and then individual bags would be best


----------



## greaseballs80

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I was doing a zombie themed party and have awesome invitations, but due to other things going on had to switch it. Here is my Carnival Invite. I will post pics of it all put together. This is going to be rolled up in a scroll. I printed it out through Vistaprint and the color is amazing


Amazing, i'm so jealous. The invite i did was for my daughters party, but your is so awesome. I just love Mariano's work.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I'm sending these out for this year's Boo Bash. It's for my kids, their friends and parents. This will be our 4th year and I look forward to making my invitations more than the party! I always want something new and different and cringe at using store-bought invites or making the same ones everyone else is making that year. I'm not done with them yet...I still have to make about 11 more (40 total) and it takes me all of September to make my invites ready to send out by the 1st weekend in October. These are a box-style and when you lift the lid off, the 4 flaps fall open to reveals a smoking cauldron and the invite details. What do you think??


----------



## SkellyCat

I just love ALL the invites here!! So many styles and degrees of scary...

ELH- WOW! that is a great pic! The colors are so vivid. And the tear off ticket at the bottom is a very cool idea.

Sublime Nightmare- Your invites are soooo unique and original! Looks like lots of work but I know how you feel the invites being your favorite part! That's exactly how I feel! They are AMAZING. 
P.S. luv your avatar!


----------



## Stochey

foxall said:


> Went a little lazy this year. Usually I print and cut out all my invitations, but this year I'm going to have someone like Vistaprint do the printing.
> 
> Superhero/Villain theme this year. I made two versions with little comic strips. I found the strips online and edited the talk bubbles. The back will have all the details printed. I'm thinking of jazzing them up a little with a ribbon, or some fancy envelopes. Not sure yet, but they feel a little plain right now.
> 
> Here's the back:
> View attachment 88017
> 
> 
> Version 1:
> View attachment 88018
> 
> 
> Version 2:
> View attachment 88019



Nice invites!! I was wondering... could I maybe use your 'back' of your invite for mine? I just send it out over facebook... is there any way you could send it to me so I could edit the text?


----------



## Vince

Hi everyone. This is the front of my invite. I had 70 of these printed out in 8"x6" size at a photostudio (some of the left and right is cropped-out, but nothing important). I'm adding additional details and cryptic stuff on the back, like writing in invisible ink plus more info regarding the party. I've informed my guests that there are prizes for pointing out and figuring out any hidden things/messages in the "save the date" pic and this actual invite. I start mailing them out today!

Click on it for a better quality version


----------



## offmymeds

I love looking at all off these invites!!! I love how everyone is different and I agree the invitations are one of most fun things to do!! 

Sublime, those are great! You did a fantastic job and I would love to receive an invite like that! 

Vince, those are soooo creepy!! I love it!!

Erin, yours are very vivid and the ticket thing at the bottom is a great idea.

Let the Parties begin!!!


----------



## gooosehunter

All I can say is that you all are extremely talented group. Imaginations are a wonderful thing. I email out my invitations and they are similar every year. You guys have me wondering if mine are even good enough to send now. I am limited to using microsoft word to creat my invites because my computer lacks the necessary software to get the really good scary fonts.

Dave S
Norfolk, VA


----------



## SkellyCat

Vince and Goosehunter!! Those are freakin' scary! I luv them! 
My not-so-into-it friends would have a stroke if I sent those to them....I think next year (my zombie year) I will send something like these.

Foxall- I wish I would have thought of something like yours for this year, as I too am doing Superheroes/Villains.


----------



## acfink

Vince said:


> Hi everyone. This is the front of my invite. I had 70 of these printed out in 8"x6" size at a photostudio (some of the left and right is cropped-out, but nothing important). I'm adding additional details and cryptic stuff on the back, like writing in invisible ink plus more info regarding the party. I've informed my guests that there are prizes for pointing out and figuring out any hidden things/messages in the "save the date" pic and this actual invite. I start mailing them out today!
> 
> Click on it for a better quality version
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88797


 WOW THAT'S AWESOME, I love how the invite is through out the room. that is a great idea.


----------



## hauntedgraveyard

gooosehunter said:


> View attachment 88814
> 
> 
> All I can say is that you all are extremely talented group. Imaginations are a wonderful thing. I email out my invitations and they are similar every year. You guys have me wondering if mine are even good enough to send now. I am limited to using microsoft word to creat my invites because my computer lacks the necessary software to get the really good scary fonts.
> 
> Dave S
> Norfolk, VA


Dave it is really easy to get scary fonts, go to a site like dafonts.com and download them. They are free. The fonts will be in a winzip file, and you just have to use a trial version. There are lots of good ones like bloody, creepsville etc that work well.

Good luck!!

Sheila


----------



## gooosehunter

Thank you Sheila, I will give that a try. 

Dvae S
Norfolk, VA


----------



## gooosehunter

I tried to go to dafonts.com and it was blocked by my network as a viscious code website. Will google others. 

Dave S
Norfolk, VA


----------



## Xane

It's actually:

http://www.dafont.com

No plural. Common mistake. Also terrible real name, since it apparently only has ONE font 

Also try http://www.fontsquirrel.com


----------



## GiggleFairy

I decided to nix all of my parties this year due to life kicking me in the butt, but some of my fellow boils and ghouls said they thought I needed my witch's night out more now than ever, so I decided to keep that one party alive and NOT host it myself. I've decided to have everyone meet at a local restaurant in their witch attire. I threw together this video invite last night - not perfect - it's my first attempt. I could sit here and nit-pick it to death, but I decided to send it out as is. The invite doesn't look very good at all on Youtube. The quality and sound are much better sent directly, but nonetheless, it' going out as is. Yes, my phone number shows on the video. Too much trouble to black it out. If someone wants to show up, the more the merrier. Besides, the person who had this phone before me STILL hasn't changed her number so I get all kinds of phone calls. Her name is TASTY MILLER. Can we say STRIPPER?????

Now that I think about it, if some stranger RSVP's for the witch's party, I hope they're not expecting us to get naked! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYDcPH64I1s


----------



## offmymeds

Giggle, that sounds like a ton of fun! You should visit a haunted house after dinner and a few potions..........it's a blast!!


----------



## gooosehunter

NAKED WITCHES!!! DOES IT GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT? 

Thank you for the note on the website. The other one actually shut our network down at work!!! Gee, it was not me boss. Anywho, I revised the invitation with the creepy font and it looks soooooo much better. THANK YOU again!

Dave S
Norfolk, Va


----------



## GiggleFairy

offmymeds said:


> Giggle, that sounds like a ton of fun! You should visit a haunted house after dinner and a few potions..........it's a blast!!


offmymeds, that's exactly why I said we'll end it when we turn into pumpkins!  Of course, I'd pumpkin out early. My leg still isn't set right, so I'm barely able to walk. No haunted house for me! Which SUCKS!!!! Pardon me for that little outburst. *snicker* Hmmm . . . but maybe this place just might have a potion for that!




gooosehunter said:


> NAKED WITCHES!!! DOES IT GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT?
> View attachment 89571


goosehunter, good thing it was another website that shut down your network at work and not a bunch of naked witches! That could have gotten you into some REAL trouble!


----------



## B Scary

Vince said:


> Hi everyone. This is the front of my invite. I had 70 of these printed out in 8"x6" size at a photostudio (some of the left and right is cropped-out, but nothing important). I'm adding additional details and cryptic stuff on the back, like writing in invisible ink plus more info regarding the party. I've informed my guests that there are prizes for pointing out and figuring out any hidden things/messages in the "save the date" pic and this actual invite. I start mailing them out today!
> 
> Click on it for a better quality version
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88797


Vince --
I absolutely love your invites!! They are incredible -- I want to print it out and look at all the hidden messages and details. AMAZING!


----------



## gooosehunter

yes, that would have been a bit awkward as everyone in my office already thinks I am weird because of the halloween stuff. But they like it in a twisted sort of way.

Cheers to all,
Dave S
Norfolk, VA


----------



## PoisonApple

I made ten of these coffins, two more hand ones with blue and purple jewels, and another vampire one. I don't have any pics of the inside yet, but hopefully will tomorrow. Inside the coffins I hot glued a (fake) black rose, and glued another ribbon piece of a skeleton on the lid. The actual invite is some paper I aged with instant coffee, splashed with red food colouring blood, and tied with a red ribbon. And on the side of the coffins, right below the latch, is a ribbon piece of a spider hanging on a web.


----------



## rosella_au

PoisonApple- those invites are fantastic!


----------



## Whispers in the Park

Very late...but here is my guickly put together 2011 invite..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQN2ZAwI4BA&feature=player_profilepage


----------



## SkellyCat

Wow Whispers! That was terrific! I was glued to it the entire time. You are so lucky (and talented) to be able to put something as good as that 'together quickly'! super nice job.


----------



## Halloween Princess

Whispers, I think I am going to have nightmares now. Great work.


----------



## neka4ok

Hi everyone! I wanna represent you my invitations on Halloween 2011 

its time to check my axe collection....


----------



## neka4ok




----------



## offmymeds

Aagggghhhhhhhhhhh! What has been seen, cannot be unseen!!!!


----------



## sookie

PoisonApple those coffin invites are really cool. That's a great idea.


----------



## ChrisW

Here's the invite I made for this year's party.














What's fun about this year is , in years past we would "announce" our theme by the design of the invite - severed finger for Sweeney Todd, Dr. Appointment card for Young Frankenstein, etc. But this year my wife didn't want it to be so obvious, for fear everyone would dress to the theme, which could be a little boring, and repetitive. So we hid the theme as clues in the design. Look at it a while then scroll down and see if you figured it out....













Give up? It's THE BEATLES! The clues? How obvious is "HELP!"? Those giant bugs are Giant Stag Beetles. Of course, the Beatles started the "British Invasion" I consider the "screaming women" kind of a clue...well, maybe not! "Yellow Submarine" is on the back... And at the bottom of the written portion, the last line, "A splendid time is guaranteed for all"! I thought about the fact that there are 5 beetles instead of just 4, but rationalized that George Martin was the fifth...besides, I LIKE the 2 flying beetles!


----------



## PoisonApple

I don't have a picture of the actual invite, but I'll post the poem I wrote for them.

Calling All Creatures of the Night
Don't be Afraid to Have a Bite
Show Up in Your Best Disguise
And Get Away From Prying Eyes
Bring Your Friends, And Children Too
Nothing Here Will Torment You
Prepare For Chills, And Creepy Fun
Flesh Will Burn, And Blood Will Run
Even in Your Darkest Dreams
There's a Laugh in All Your Screams
So Come on by For The Time of Your Life
Bring Your Spirits, And Leave Your Strife!


----------



## offmymeds

Clever Chris!! 

This was our invite for our Pirate theme.














They were 9 x 11. I found them at the dollar store in the toy department and they came with a big compass. I gave those to the TOT'ers.
Nothing fancy but they did make a statement! LOL


----------



## marigolddesigns

Vince...how do you begin to create this awesome save the date! I'm pretty creative, but tech not so much! Is this a photo of ?? or did you get this online and use a photoshop program...sorry for sounding so lame..but I love it and don't have a clue where to begin to create it. I usually make my invites using a photo i've taken and templates via vistaprint, but now I want MORE!! lol


----------



## The Halloween Lady

*Here are my 2011 invites*

Cover:








Inside:


----------



## ChrisW

There are some very creative invites here! Certainly inspiring for next year...
I hope your guest keep the invites, they are works of art.


----------



## KillerPumpkins

I used this one for Thanksgiving this year. I also used it for Halloween the year before. I am creating another Xmas card for 2011 too.


----------



## Halloween Town Haunt

From My party. Sorry took out the specifics!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

That's really lovely HTH - great job (and welcome to the forums.)


----------



## obcessedwithit

The Halloween Lady said:


> *Here are my 2011 invites*
> 
> Cover:
> View attachment 103995
> 
> 
> Inside:
> View attachment 103994


These are great, just kinda catching up from last year.


----------



## Stochey

Tumblindice said:


>


I would really like to use this as my invite this year! Is there any way you could send me or post the picture without any of the text on it?

It looks great!!


----------



## bognosh

Great Pumpkin, I love the finger one. She has a tutorial online on how to make the fingers as well, if you run out. Gotta love clearance prices though!


----------



## mamadada

Tumbledice, i love ur invite from last year. is that pic somewhere u can direct me to or email me! just the right Amount of creepiness!


----------



## Edward

Just a basic Save The Date Postcard I will send out for this year's party on the 27th. I tend to really go over the top with the actual invitations. At least I strive to!


----------



## Hollie H

So many great invites!!!!


----------



## bettyboop

*Invitation to our "Ghoulish Mardi Gras" party*









I found VooDoo dolls with pins online from a Lousiana supplier for $2 each. Two pins held two small cards with details of the party. Laid in a box filled with Spanish moss & beads. Boxes were bought from Uline.com. This was for my 2010 party and everyone loved them!!


----------



## mamadada

do you have any pics to post? sounda cute!


----------



## ghostesshostess

Oh my goodness I love the Bat invite! I need it in a crow with my info. What program did you do this in, can I copy!??


----------



## Caroline Marie Ondrizek

love this! im having a haunted luau this year to and this helped me out so much for the idea on the invite


----------



## Wolfbeard

Caroline Marie Ondrizek said:


> love this! im having a haunted luau this year to and this helped me out so much for the idea on the invite


Here's the Haunted Luau party invitation we made up for our 2011 Boo Bash:









There are some photos from the haunted luau in my album: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/wolfbeard-albums-wolfbeard-s-photos.html

Eric


----------



## Edward

Here is the first draft for this year's formal invitation. We are using the theme of inviting our guests to a casting call for a horror movie. Be gentle with any critics.
Thanks!


----------



## Hollie H

I love creating our invites. These were both created from digital image kits I sell. 

Here is last year's invite. 









And here is this year's invite.


----------



## Haunt Brewing

Hi AmyNC, what did you drip on your invites?


----------



## Haunt Brewing

I'm liking this for my party invite...our party falls on my roommate's birthday so we are combining the festivities. I feel like something is off or missing...anyone have suggestions? Background: we are decorating the apartment like Sookie's house when the maenad took over, in True Blood.


----------



## Abraven

Last year was a carnival theme, a £30 candyfloss maker made the party the kids kept queueing up for more


----------



## mamadada

Ok holly the kid ghosts r super creepy.


----------



## matrixmom

I know this was from 2011, but wow. WHAT A INVITE!!



Addicted2Boo said:


> Here is my Voodoo on the Bayou video invite
> http://youtu.be/YnfWtTCO294
> Very excited!!


----------



## scheibla

This is my invitation for this year! I am doing a Western/Ghost Town theme! Digi Baby Design on Etsy designed it for me!


----------



## bettyboop

Hollie H, Love your invites. Where do you sell the kits? Would love to buy.
Bettyboop


----------



## sonidab

Those are really great!! I really appreciate if you can make a blank ones, I would love to use it for my Halloween party. Thanks!!


----------

